# .wml file Editor & conversion in .wbxml



## Amir.php (Oct 16, 2008)

i need: 
1. A *wml* file Editor.
2. How to convert this *wml* file into *wbxml* file(easy procedure).
Please help here.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

1. First 20 results? *www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=wml+editor&sourceid=opera&num=100&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
2. 

*www.devx.com/xml/Article/16754/1954
*www.devx.com/xml/Article/16757/1954
*freshmeat.net/projects/libwbxml/


----------

